# IBS after C section



## FrancesW (Oct 16, 2002)

Hi I'm new here and am not really sure if I should be. I had my little girl by emergency c-section 13 months ago and was still having what I thought were pains cause by my wound. I went to the doctor last week and she said that it wasn't my wound as that had healed nicely, but that it could be IBS. I've never experienced any problems like this before my section. I wondered if any of you or anyone you know have experienced this? I'm not in great pain and not all the time but I have noticed differences and I do feel much more bloated and full of wind than I used to.Any advice would be apreciated.


----------



## camry (Oct 17, 2002)

I have been wondering the same thing, although my c-section was almost 10 years ago. I honestly don't remember when my symptoms started happening so I was trying to think back. I remember when I had my c-section that they said there could be a kink in the intestines because when they take out the uterus to repair it and then put it back in things can happen to the intestines. So I just wonder if maybe something happened then. I am still not sure that what I am experiencing is IBS but that is what it is pointing too.


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

It's my guess that you ladies might have the adhesion problem going on.Many of us who have had pelvic surgery or endometriosis or any kind of pelvic infection in our lives, many times suffer from adhesions.Adhesions become a severe problem expecially if one has endometriosis growing in the pelvis.So far, there are no good or really reliable sources to fix the problem.In the event of needing to resort to surgery you would need to discuss the possibility of adhesion intervention buy using a material called interceed. I just very recently began to learn about the interceed material.Right now I'm taking Vitamin C and unestrified Vitamin E to at least help a bit.I use unestrified dry e because of the chance of left over endometriosis. Estrogen feeds endometriosis and so I don't eat anything with Soy because soy is a very potent source of phytoestrogen.So, since most vitamin E comes in a gel cap soy oil base, I buy the kind of vitamin E that is guaranteed to be soy and estrogen free.Kamie


----------



## FrancesW (Oct 16, 2002)

Kamie, this sounds a bit scary. What are adhesions? What causes them and what do they mean long term?Sorry but I###m a little confused by the whole thing.frances


----------



## ANDREA37 (Jul 21, 2002)

I also started having my IBS-D symptoms after my C section 8 months ago. It definetley got worse after I had my daughter. I am scared to have another one too!


----------

